# Spring Forward



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

March 10th ...

Alright folks you know the drill ... change your clock and you also need to change the batteries in our smoke alarms.

get out and stay out ... A smoke alarm can only protect you if is a working alarm.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Ya, happy birthday to my old man on Sunday. Time change - lose an hour of sleep. Ha,ha,ha. What a rotten b-day present!  I always forget about the fire alarms. Guess I figure he's the volunteer fireman so technically that "should" be his job right?  I'll get him some 9-volts for his b-day so he remembers.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

7chicks said:


> I'll get him some 9-volts for his b-day so he remembers.


There you go ... and a HAPPY BIRTHDAY WISH from me to him. (also a Thank You for time spent with the volunteer fire service.)

They are the best.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Half the time I have to go with him. If he gets called out, I usually get called out (ems). Course, I often make him go too. Figure if I have to run, then by golly he can drive.  He's been on our fire dept for around 20 yrs now. Hard finding new & younger volunteers to join in our area. Need the young blood to keep the departments going. No paid services around us.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I HATE the time changes!! I have a super sensitive body clock and by the time I get used to the clocks changing it's time to change them again!! GGrrrr.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> I HATE the time changes!! I have a super sensitive body clock and by the time I get used to the clocks changing it's time to change them again!! GGrrrr.


But you will check the smoke alarm ... right!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I hate the time change. It always messes me up for a couple of weeks. My internal clock does not like change!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

One last reminder to change the batteries in our smoke alarms ...

Thanks


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

The truth hurts...


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

No editorial, the the picture


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I hate the time change. It wears me out for about a week.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Austin said:


> I hate the time change. It wears me out for about a week.


I'm with ya. I'd be perfectly happy being one of those few states that don't do the time change.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Me too. I signed a petition last year, but it didn't do any good.


----------

